# what's up



## jhendo (Jan 2, 2012)

What's goin on bros. New here.. Training for past 12 years . Wouldn't trade it for nothing!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jhendo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## FrankJames (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM, you will find great info here.


----------



## lisarox (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## stopbingeeating (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello newbie here too. I would like to help anyone here who has problems with binge eating. You can visit How To Stop Binge Eating - It is an internet guide that will help you to stop binge eating.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome to the board


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board bro, don't forget about us chicks,   I love training too, well most days


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome................


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome To IM


----------

